# Do your cats greet you when you get home?



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

Both my kitties always greet me with happy meows and head bumps whenever I get home, even if I haven't been gone for long, and even if my fiance has been home the whole time I was gone. I love it. It's so nice to get home and have two adorable little mammals greet you at the door. Coda usually starts meowing as soon as she hears me put the key in the lock. So cute!

This is a behaviour that I know is often associated with dogs, but it seems common enough with cats as well. Do your kitties seem happy to see you when you get home, even if it isn't dinner time yet? :blackcat


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

nope... we have staircase that i can see from the front door so sometimes I see Josie on the top of the stairs looking at us coming in.

But I have my cats only for little over a month so hopefully one day they will be happy that I am home!


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

I've only had Cal for about a month, and he's already a greeter. But he could be imitating Coda, and Coda is definitely the more enthusiastic of the two. Cal is more glued to me once I'm home. He sits next to me while I'm using my computer and follows me around everywhere, which Coda doesn't do, but boy is she happy to see me when I get home, haha.


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

well now I am jealous!!


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

My babies greet me too even when my husbands been home all day :lol: they are mommies boys! Which is totally fine with me... Godzilla is always right at the door when I get home. My husband says he like just "knows" when I'm home and goes to the door before I even get up the stairs to our apartment.... I don't have real kids but honestly I don't think a greeting can get better than two littles furlets meowing at you...  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Psssh... Blacky isn't even in the house half the time, and when she is, it's on her terms. She's extremely independent. She'll call up the stairs to make sure I'm in my room; she doesn't want to make the trip upstairs for _nothing_. 

Blaze always greets us, he'd be a little shadow if he wouldn't spray and thus, need to be confined.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

One of both of my boys knows the sound of my car. As soon as I pull into my parking spot below the living window they appear on the window sill. They meow until I start up the stairs and when I open the door they are both right there. Book on the floor and MowMow on the back of the couch closest to the door. He demands head butts right away. Then Book flops on his back for belly rubs.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Both cats greet us when we get home or when we get up in the morning.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, but it's because it's dinner time


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Azalia sits by the window and waits for me. When she sees me, she signals to the other cats. By the time I open the door, they are all gathered near the door. Egypt vocally greets me, the others just kinda hang out nearby and wait to be petted.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I only remember 2 or 3 times in 11 years when Margaux hasn't been at the door to greet me. Once was last week, which let me know she really wasn't feeling well. And once or twice I accidentally locked her in the bedroom.  

Celia used to come out about half the time. If she was in full nap mode, she couldn't be bothered. In the past year or two though, she's almost always at the door.


----------



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

when my wife comes home, one of my three cats always greet her and it doesn't matter if the kitty is upstairs or in the basement, the kitty will leg it over to greet her.. it is a very good feeling. The other two kitties on occasion will greet us as well when we come home. One always wants to eat so I think that is her angle for greeting us - it is more like "what took you so long to get home?! I want to eat" that sort of greeting. While the other one is genuinely affectionate when she greets us, very very wonderful feeling indeed. My kitties also know play time because I always play with them in the living room while watching the 10 pm news. Before I get there sometimes, all three of them would be waiting in the room for me.. and they seem to know it is their time to play. If I don't show up, one of them would actually come around to look for me and I know her message, "get out and play!"...I comply. Funny thing is I got the second and third one so they can play with each other, but it seems like they prefer that I play with them...go figure.


----------



## hatchet2105 (Nov 22, 2012)

hehe my 11 week old kitty named Fritzy. Always greets me and my bf when we come home. She would hide until we get home and then she comes out and greets us with a meow and rubs against our legs and feet playing with our shoe laces when we take our shoes off. She even purrs. i pick her up and give her kissys. ^o^


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

Carmel said:


> Psssh... Blacky isn't even in the house half the time, and when she is, it's on her terms. She's extremely independent. She'll call up the stairs to make sure I'm in my room; she doesn't want to make the trip upstairs for _nothing_.
> 
> Blaze always greets us, he'd be a little shadow if he wouldn't spray and thus, need to be confined.


:lol: Is she stubborn or what? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

In my case, Midnight, the wild cat, greets ME when HE gets home! If I happen to be outside when he is coming up the driveway from a 3 or 4 hour excursion into the wilderness, he gives me a "Meow" or two as he passes by and heads for his food dish in the garage.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love that picutre GoldTanker. What a cat!

My landlord adopted my first rescue. He made Max aka Bubba an indoor outdoor cat. So Max would go between our houses. My landlord said about 15 minutes before I came home Max would demand to be let out and go over and wait for me. I had an erratic schedule. It was uncanny how hed know when I was heading home!

And yes my cats come to the door to greet me every time I come home!


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

anie said:


> well now I am jealous!!


Cal and I have had a very special bond since the day I brought him home. I found him dehydrated and malnourished in some bushes a couple blocks away from my apartment, and when I bent down to pet him, he practically jumped into my arms after I gave him a few scratches behind the ears. He'd been abused and abandoned, and he's treated me like his saviour since the moment we met. He's a very special (and unusual) kitty.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

jawramik said:


> Cal and I have had a very special bond since the day I brought him home. I found him dehydrated and malnourished in some bushes a couple blocks away from my apartment, and when I bent down to pet him, he practically jumped into my arms after I gave him a few scratches behind the ears. He'd been abused and abandoned, and he's treated me like his saviour since the moment we met. He's a very special (and unusual) kitty.


What a lovely story.. You are a saint. What a sweet guy you have too.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Joy used to hide behind the couch but now she even knows the sounds of our cars and waits infront of the door for our arrival!


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

Luna, my 11 week old kitten, has a habit of waiting by the door for me when she hears me coming up the stairs - unless she was sleeping.


----------



## 11201ny (Apr 11, 2012)

3gatos said:


> Yes, but it's because it's dinner time


Yup. With my ladies too.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

my cat does! he starts meowing at me as soon as I walk inside. then he keeps talking until i finally sit down and he can sit on my lap and purr haha. He does the same to my boyfriend, too. it's a nice thing to come home to after work :3


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I came home from a long vacation a few years back, and the first thing I did was check on where my 2 cats were. They were in the garage eating. I said to them "how are my cuddlebugs doing?" and they both looked at me, and I let them in the house, and I had both purring in my ear, and one greeted me with a lot of loud happy chirps. They both had to sleep with me that night. I felt happy knowing that they missed me!


----------



## Shady Lady (Dec 17, 2012)

Usually Simba wont even bat an eyelid when we get home from work. We went away for 6 days and when we got back we went nutty! And when we tried to go to sleep he was just walking all over our faces and purring like mad  it was very sweet


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes our cats know the sound of the garage door opening and our cars pulling in. They are generally greet us at the door or in the living room  it's a nice way to get home.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xLacie (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Mine both greet me all the time....all my cats always have. My boy is wildly enthusiastic....my girl waits until he has had his wild antics and connects then.

It's funny, she is extraordinarily affectionate, even more so than he, but has always taken time to warm up.


----------



## Kit (Oct 26, 2012)

My kitties always greet me and my fiance when we get home! They aren't allowed in the bedroom, so even when we get up in the morning, we have to account 5 minutes to just sit on the floor and let them show how much they missed us! They are 6 months old, so I don't know if this is something they'll grow out of. I hope not, especially since we make a big deal out of it to them - showing them we missed them too. 

One of them is especially affectionate... if she's been sleeping for awhile and wakes up she immediately wants some attention. If we're in the kitchen, or busy doing something, she meows constantly and will come up and put her paws up our leg, indicating she wants to be picked up. Similar to what a small dog would do when they jump up on you. It's so adorable!!! I hope she never grows out of that.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

There is a long narrow window right next to my front door. Sometimes one of them (usually Harli) is looking out that window when I pull up in the car. I go in through the garage and Harli runs to the door to greet me. Lily is usually in the living room or on the stairs. Often she will run over to me then go scratch on the stairs.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

He's always waiting for me when I open the door. The one time he wasn't there, I got scared and went looking for him - it turned out I had accidentally shut him in the bathroom before leaving the house. He let out a very angry meow and then sat near his food dish. He was clearly seeking restitution. A few treats seemed to do the trick though and we were friends again.

Usually he flops on his belly right in front of my feet - especially if I'm carrying lots of bags and can't possibly see him. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

Always! I love it. Makes me smile every time! Even if I've had a really sucky, trying day, they make me feel so much better. Biscuit, the kitten I'm closest to at this point, will roll over nto her back when I come inside. My two others will walk up to me with "Hello" tails, lick me, but they don't rub themselves against me.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

All of mine do, too. They will follow me into the kitchen and hop on the counter and bug me till I pay attention to them. When I finally sit down I've got 7 cats all over me. And a chihuahua. Ha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sara_michelle (Jan 17, 2012)

My cats are always right inside when I get home, looking for pets or chirping away and rolling on the ground. If I am gone all day though they tend to act aloof as if I did something terrible, but after a few hours they forget and want attention again.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Both my cats meow hello every time they see me and most of the time come over to get a pet. They both want to be in my lap at TV time at night so last night on the sofa was my small dog, and two cats sharing my spread out leg and lap. The mama picks up a toy and does her, "I caught something howl" and brings it to me at least once a day.


----------



## violina (Jan 28, 2013)

The youngest of the two will come out to greet us (unless he's sleeping) but the the older won't budge.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Lenny is sometimes too excited for me to be home! I hear him meowing as I come upstairs to our flat and by the time he knows its me I'm at the kitchen and he runs up to me and meows loudly and constantly until I give him cuddles! He even joys in when I do his tray... Although I don't find him sitting on me that helpful he does it anyway! And ill put his food down to distract him so I can get some stuff done then as soon as he hears me sit down he will trot in and jump on my lap for more cuddles!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kitty-Cat (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes My Nikki does all the time!! She comes running to the front door and meows at me then falls to the floor for a belly rub...lol Of course she knows she will be fed afterwards too


----------



## catm3 (Dec 7, 2011)

They both wait by the door, then dart away half a sleep before realizing its me!


----------

